# Clif Bar alternatives



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

I have been eating Clif Bars on my rides for quite some time now, but have have gotten sick of them and they are getting tougher and tougher to get down during a ride. When I get them down they work great, but I'm interested in what others are eating. Eating is the key, because I like to eat something as opposed to a gel (which I also use) or any of the "candy" type of energy products. I like Lara bars, especially apple pie yum, but they are small and don't fill me up. I have seen the Hammer bars which are a possibility. One problem, I can't eat chocolate which sucks and eliminates some products.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

There's a huge amount of products you can get to eat during the ride. And don't get stuck into the it has to be made for riding. Fig Newtons (or any of the newton cookies) are good on a ride, you could stick a banana in your back pocket and eat that. You could make mini sandwiches. You could try other bar makers, you mentioned Hammer, but also look into Powerbar and Honey Stinger, (their waffles are amazing). Hope that helps.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

As far as bars go I don't know if you can improve on cliff bars as far as getting them down goes. All the other one's I've tried are drier or more chewey so tougher to get down so I've stuck with cliff bars when I want a bar.

Dried fruit seem pretty easy to get down. Figs and appricots are what I usually bring.
Banannas (not dried) are good too. A bit of a pain to peel and eat during a spirited ride though.....but it's doable.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hank Stamper said:


> As far as bars go I don't know if you can improve on cliff bars as far as getting them down goes. All the other one's I've tried are drier or more chewey so tougher to get down so I've stuck with cliff bars when I want a bar.
> 
> Dried fruit seem pretty easy to get down. Figs and appricots are what I usually bring.
> Banannas (not dried) are good too. *A bit of a pain to peel and eat during a spirited ride though*.....but it's doable.


I'm my wife's official banana opener on group rides...She hates biting the top to get them started...


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope you are all peeling your bananas the easy way..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBJV56WUDng


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

rbart4506 said:


> I'm my wife's official banana opener on group rides...She hates biting the top to get them started...


I'm not even going to comment:blush2:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Honey Stinger waffles are now my goto. I don't think I could handle Clif Bars again.

Luna Bars are pretty tasty in a pinch.

I prefer real food. The Allen Lim rice bars were good, but a bit messy. Some pretels, newtons, cut up bagel...I'm going to try making real stroopwafels and see how those work.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I like fig bars.. they're rather dry so I drink right after.
I've taken peanut butter and honey sandwiches before as well. Those are a nice treat after 2 hours of riding.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Look into The Pure Bar. Skip the Trail Mix bar as it has cacao nibs (which are AMAZING). They are similar to Lara Bars as well in weight/calories. I would imagine if you are riding basically endurance paced for 3-4 hours you might need more than just one bar, but I'm not sure I'd be able to eat more than one per hour. I also like to mix up my calories with bars and other items such as EFS Liquid Shot, Honey Stinger Waffles, and Clif Bloks.

If you really want a hefty bar, try the Bonk Breakers. Over 300 calories (they are tiny) and pack a punch with a big block of fat in them for the calories. They have, actually, helped me get through very low energy periods like the lead-in to a bonk  I really like the PB/Banana. I'm an almond butter girl, but the AB/Honey just doesn't do it for me. They also have PB&J (and chocolate, which you said is a no-go).


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

I noticed a significant improvement when i switched from the regular sized clif bars to the clif minis. I think it's easier to eat two of those spread out a bit than one regular size bar. If you want to get away from bars, my personal favorite is peanut butter and jelly/honey. It tastes good and provides a good boost. Just make sure you use cheap bread that will soak up the PBJ so it's moist when you eat it. Good bread is hard to eat with a dry mouth. Also, if you go with real food, put it in fold-over bags instead of ziplocks. They are much easier to work with.


----------



## damnilocano (Feb 10, 2010)

Another vote for Bonk Breakers.. PB&J is the best!

Going to try their Espresso bar sooner or later.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

I like the Clif Shot Bloks (cran-razz). Go down super easy - melt in your mouth.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I like fig bars.. they're rather dry so I drink right after.
> I've taken peanut butter and honey sandwiches before as well. Those are a nice treat after 2 hours of riding.


My goto long ride food is peanut butter and nutella sandwich, no crust, cut into 4 pieces. I also like grapes. They generally stand up well in the pocket and go down fast.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

If you look around on the web, there are recipes to make your own. I haven't tried any yet, but I plan.

As for peeling bananas, use a knife to put a tiny slit in just below the stem before you leave the kitchen.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Hammer Bars are great, as are NRG Bars.


----------



## scunny61 (Jul 2, 2009)

I eat handfuls of dried cranberries,blueberries,raisins and almonds.Crunchy and sweet and seem to work for me. For longer, harder rides I supplement this with 'GU' gels and fig newtons...


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Nutella and banana sandwich on whole grain bread. For ridesover 2 hours.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I use various snack foods -- bananas, fig bars, and granola bars.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

as far as store bought bars go, I love lara bars. Soft, all naturalish, tasty, calorie dense, bunch of flavors. But for the most part I would just make something on wheat bread, peanut butter, banana and honey is good, or pizza.... mmmm... pizza.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You can peel bananas before the ride and put them in baggies. You can squeeze them into your mouth and keep your gloves cleaner as well as not have to peel while riding.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> You can peel bananas before the ride and put them in baggies. You can squeeze them into your mouth and keep your gloves cleaner as well as not have to peel while riding.


please post a video


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Homemade oatmeal, raisin, walnut cookies.


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Honey Stinger bars and waffles are great, as are Lara Bars. If you're looking for really high-calorie, ProBars might be worth looking at. They're dense, so you get something like 400 calories in a small package, and I think they're great for long rides and races like IM when I want lots of calories. They're actually more of a meal replacement but I love them, but they might not have the fat/protein/carb balance you're looking for, so check that out first. Their fruition bars are lighter, more like standard energy bars. All those I listed are my go-tos.


----------



## motorep (Mar 23, 2011)

I've become a fan of the Honey Stinger waffles. The vanilla flavor is outstanding! Also, the Gu chews (gummies) are really good too. I prefer the watermelon flavor since it causes me to salivate more than the other flavors. It helps cut my water intake a bit


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Honey Stinger waffles are the greatest food ever created! I love those things.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll leave the banana skin on when they make a light weight carbon fibre one


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Nutella, banana, and crumbled bacon wrapped in a flour tortillas. I have found that real food tastes better and seems to hit the system faster that the stuff in wrappers.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Why would you want to pre peel a banana??? It comes in the perfect easy to open package as is!


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Hold on now, no need to turn away from a Clif Bar product, I ride for a Clif Bar sponsored team now and was super excited to be able to get my products discounted. I have already stopped using Clif Bars on my training rides and races, I like the Children's Z-Bars personally, for longer rides at med endurance I will back a bag of Clif Rocs, for a little extra protein to help with the longer miles, Blocs are awesome and come in so many flavors, with Caffeine and without. Margarita is my favorite, and of course the Clif Shots work awesome with with the "litter leash" no mess with tabs falling to the ground when you ride. I am sure other manufactures run an ethical and staff promoting company but I encourage you to look to Clif Bar for all your training and nutrition needs, do a little search and I am sure you will be impressed if you have not already been filled in. Be well.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the packaged Rick Krispy treats, easy to chew and swallow, and they seem to be provide decent energy on the bike.


----------



## brett summers (May 25, 2011)

Hammer Bars are also brilliant. They do a chocolate cashew that is very easy to get down.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Lazy Spinner said:


> Nutella, banana, and crumbled bacon wrapped in a flour tortillas..


Bacon and Nutella together? Yuck. That sounds bad enough that I'd almost rather bonk.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Chexcaliber said:


> I like the packaged Rick Krispy treats, easy to chew and swallow, and they seem to be provide decent energy on the bike.


But they're absolutely full of crap.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I ride with someone that loves PopTarts for longer rides. I have to admit that they taste pretty darn good when energy levels are super low


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I adore Powerbars. mainly Peanut Butter, but I'll do the occasional chocolate or cookies and creme for variety. It's the smoothest thing I can put on my stomach. It's the ONLY thing I can eat before a foot race. 

The only time I have troulbe eating a powerbar is in winter ...I have to keep them in my jersey, not my camelbak or they'll get too cold to chew.

There's a new PowerBar product out called Natural-something that has a cranberry version that's pretty tasty too, but not as much protein. To me, in addition to being tasty and stomach-friendly, PowerBars have the right combo of protein and not too much fat.

I used to like Clif bars WAY back in the day...like the early-mid 90's. But as soon as they invented that proprietary crunchy-soy-bits stuff...they make me at risk for mid-effort hurling, just like if I eat nuts pre-ride.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

well, you can design your own bars using this site...

http://www.youbars.com/?gclid=CPSkicCcp6kCFcTt7Qod9mmpqA

I ordered some recently using a Groupon. without the coupon they're pretty spendy...

once they arrive, I'll post a review.


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

I usually eat a giant hand full of spirulina and chlorella, too many to bother counting, chased with a scoop of peanut butter before a ride. The algae releases it's protein and other perfect goodness over a couple hours. Then just drink water as needed. But I love me some Cliff Builder Bars with 20g protein as well.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Twizzlers and Paydays.

I also like peanut butter and honey in whole wheat tortillas.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*cheetos*

Not the normal thing we'd consider, but I've had the greatest success on endurance rides eating Cheetos. Yup. Works every time, and I've done a lot of long rides. Carry some with you or you can find them in just about every c store in the country.



Or these; pbj in individual packages; start with them frozen:


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

rbart4506 said:


> I'm my wife's official banana opener on group rides...She hates biting the top to get them started...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76NUp6qAkIA


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> Not the normal thing we'd consider, but I've had the greatest success on endurance rides eating Cheetos. Yup. Works every time, and I've done a lot of long rides. Carry some with you or you can find them in just about every c store in the country.


Good call on the Uncrustables. My son was in to those for lunches for a while and I would snag them for rides. Easy-peasy. I'm still partial to my peanut butter, nutella, and banana sandwiches. I cut them in 4 pieces and split them between 2 bags.

I'd love the Cheetoes but I'm not sure I could eat them very fast -- especially without a ton of water.


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

+1 for Cliff Builder's Bars. I've had the peanut butter, chocolate and vanilla almond.


----------



## gleeclub (Feb 28, 2009)

honey stinger waffles!!!!


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

*Its really very simple, HEN*

HEN
H = hydration
E = electrolites
N= nutrition



GA1911 said:


> I have been eating Clif Bars on my rides for quite some time now, but have have gotten sick of them and they are getting tougher and tougher to get down during a ride. When I get them down they work great, but I'm interested in what others are eating. Eating is the key, because I like to eat something as opposed to a gel (which I also use) or any of the "candy" type of energy products. I like Lara bars, especially apple pie yum, but they are small and don't fill me up. I have seen the Hammer bars which are a possibility. One problem, I can't eat chocolate which sucks and eliminates some products.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

Clif bars are perfect for me. I exclusively eat Blueberry crips flavor only. I have tried all the flavors and Blueberry crisp is the best. I eat them during the ride when I first start to feel even the slightest sign of hunger. I eat one at the end of the ride because it has carbs and protein in perfect mix for recovery. And after the ride, I eat more healthy food to add calories for good recovery. Target sells the 6pk box for $5.59 everyday except for when they are on sale for $5. Don't buy the 12pk box because they are $11.59, which is more expensive than two boxes of 6 pks.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

If it were not for the cyclist, both White Castle and Totino's Pizza Rolls would be out of business.
"Sliders" and mini pizza's...who needs Cliff Bar?
If you could eat chocolate, I'd include Little Debbie Nutty Bars too.
In Ireland, many call Guinness the best pork chop in a can...how 'bout pork chop in a Podium bottle?









I'm kidding!


----------



## andre71144 (Aug 25, 2003)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I like fig bars.. they're rather dry so I drink right after.
> I've taken peanut butter and honey sandwiches before as well. Those are a nice treat after 2 hours of riding.


I tried that yesterday PBJ&Banana. I'm still cleaning jelly off the hoods. It's hard to unwrap and eat and try to shift when the group is pushing it. These are best left for a stop to refill bottles, but it taste better than ANY bar gel etc. Just a little messy trying to eat in a pack.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

Andre71144

Try cutting them into 8ths and putting them into a zip lock baggie. That way they are easy to grab from your back pocket and shove in your gob


----------



## andre71144 (Aug 25, 2003)

pagey said:


> Andre71144
> 
> Try cutting them into 8ths and putting them into a zip lock baggie. That way they are easy to grab from your back pocket and shove in your gob


I cut them in 4ths and wrapped in foil, still to messy but good. smuckers strawberry jam is the bomb


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm a huge fan of Cliff shots and love the new flavor Cherry-Chocolate.. 

I use the Cliff shots and bananas while riding and peanunt butter/honey sandwiches for pre ride and if I'm lazy a cliff bar or before or after!


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

On the ride I eat Skittles because they are easy to eat and contain what I need the most: pure SUGAR.
Then when I stop a a convenience store I savor a hearty meal of a Snickers bar and a big can of Mountain Dew. Again, pure sugar plus a heapin' helpin' of caffiene.
Chase with plenty of water.


----------

